# YOU'RE SNOOKERED!!!



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*Snooker was the ONLY "Pool" game *available to me when I was Younger and if Mom or Dad found out where you had been. UH OH!!!

*Quick Lesson:* A Snooker table is* Six Feet x 12 Feet*. (Don't leave your Glasses at Home!) There's a "Rack" of "Cherries" (All Red) at one end with the Pink Ball in front of them and the Black Ball behind them. (See Picture Below)

At the other end of the Table is a line of Yellow, Green and Brown. You "Break" the Cherries from behind, or on that line. In the middle of the table is the Blue Ball.

The game progresses by Sinking a Cherrie (One Point) followed by whatever "Coloured" ball is available to you….. Black ball is Nine Points, Pink six, Blue 5, Yellow 2, Green 3, Brown 4. ....When a Coloured Ball is sunk After a Cherrie it comes back out and onto it's Proper Spot. ....When ALL the Cherries are down, take a *Taxi* to the other end of the Table…..The Remaining Balls MUST be sunk in their Proper Order. Yellow, Green, Brown, Blue, Pink, Black…*GAME OVER!!*

I Learned from a Very Good Player. The *MOST IMPORTANT *thing you learn is …..Draw a straight line from the Pocket you have chosen and right through the centre of the Object Ball that you want to hit and SINK with the Cue Ball (White) *Then almost forget about it*! ....BECAUSE the *Most Important thing you will learn is How to Apply "English" or "Stuff" to the CUE BALL. You MUST get it to go where you want it to be for your Next Shot (A Coloured Ball) OR… You're "Dead In The Water"!! *

This is a 6' x 12' Snooker Table:










The Gentleman's Name in the Vdeo is Ronnie O'Sullivan. He's pretty good at it.

Well?? Maybe he could better? Watch and see. It's from the 1997 World Championship's in Sheffield. AND!* Watch His "*STUFF"!!**

*Hope you enjoy People. Thought I'd try something a little different in this Forum. Let me know IF you agree PLEASE.*

*Regards: Rick*

PS: Does anyone know what the Phrase *"YOU'RE SNOOKERED"* Means?


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Sorry Folks. With the Site NOT working the way it should it Scrambled My Post and took out the Link to the Video.

I'll try again here:






Here's Hoping!!!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

They had a Snooker table at the Oliver Club, which is now called USSteel. It was for the employees. & families. I had a friend who's dad belonged, so I used to go there with him. They also had two pocket billiards tables, & one billiards table. I never got the chance to play Snooker, because the older boys hogged it. It was fun to watch though. 
There isn't any club anymore. Things changed after WWII.
It would be nice to see the video Link.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

I enjoyed watching it very much! Quite a lot of skill involved there. And he made it look easy! Thanks for sharing it with us, Rick. 

Sheila


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Hiya Rick,

That title sure brought back some memories. When I was about 16-17, I worked in a pool hall / motel / cafe. It was all combined, and owned by a man, his wife, and their daughter, who was my age…beautiful girl, and needless to say I was in love with her….!!!! I ran the pool hall part after school and on weekends. Snooker was the main game, and I learned to play pretty good. Back then you played and paid by the minute. I had a timeclock. When someone wanted to play, I took a timecard, and punched them in, and their playing time began. Afterwards when they finished, I punched them out agan. Ever how many minutes they played is what they owed…...it cost a penny a minute to play. And when noone was playing, I could play all I wanted to….free. I played the snooker tables a lot, and got really good at it. If someone came in, wanted to play, and needed a partner, I played. We had regular pool tables to play rotation, eight ball, and nine ball….but snooker was the main game…..Man you sure brought back some old memories…And by the way….I didn't get the gal…...lol. She went off to boarding school and I never saw her again…..So….I guess I got snookered.


----------



## MattinCincy (Oct 7, 2009)

I used to play a LOT of pool when I was younger and was lucky enough to play at a pool hall that had a snooker table. Believe me - snooker is a lot harder than regular pool. The pockets are not much bigger than the balls and the corners are rounded, making it much tougher to pocket balls. Usually, if the object ball even touches the pocket, it rattles around and comes out.

What Ronnie O'Sullivan did in that video is unbelievable to me - he ran a "perfect" rack - that is he pocketed the black ball after each red ball, scoring the maximum points possible. I don't know how often that's done, but it has to be pretty rare, I would think. And the speed at which he did it is amazing too! He was definitely in the zone. If you watch closely, I think only one ball ever touched the side of a pocket, and it was rolling very slowly so it still fell. Otherwise, every ball was dead center in the pocket - AMAZING!!!


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks, Rick. Memory lane for me, too.

My friend John Burleson and I used to shoot pool in the early 80's at a pool hall (Whitlock's in Verona, MS) where they had three pool tables and one snooker table. The few times we entered 8 or 9 ball tournaments, part of our practice was to shoot lots of snooker just before the tournament. When you make the switch, it seems like the regular tables' pockets are the grand canyon and so much easier to hit that huge target. We placed a few times (never won it outright) but I'm sure we did better than we would have.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*Hey Guys/Gals!*

Some really Nice Comments on here!! Glad I could bring back some Fond Memories! I'm gonna keep on Posting "Stuff" in here like this.

Maybe we can start having some *FUN and a few LAUGHS like when it was "Coffee Shop"



?

Click to expand...

? *

*Rick D.* I did the same thing in the "Pool Hall" I used to play at. Worked Part Time, had the "Punch In Time Clock" and all that GOOD STUFF. I also worked at the Bowking Alley Upstairs. I was a* "Foul Line" Spotter*. Sat on a chair at one end of the Alleys. When somebodies "Tootsies" went over the Foul Line I had to blow a *WHISTLE *and call out the Lane Number.

Needless to say I wasn't the most Popular Guy in the Room…..LOL…

*Little more Info:* Below are a Set Of *Carom Billiard Balls. NO Pockets on the Table. That's the game 
Paul Newman got Suckered into playing in the Guys Basement in "The Hustler"* Good Black and White Movie!!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Rick snooker is not popular down south. we played 8-ball, 9-ball, straight pool, cut throat and a little boo ray version. Our tables were much smaller to. That thing has to much green, I would need a Nine Iron. As for your english can you masse?


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Used to play a lot of snooker and billiards. Made me a much better 8-ball shooter….once I got used to those toy tables they have in the bars.
Once you learn the principles of "English" playing snooker or billiards, 8-ball becomes child's play.


----------



## joeob (Apr 14, 2009)

Rick, I enjoyed the video. Snooker is not always that quick. In professional tournamend like the one shown a game would consist of 15 frames and the final would be the best of 19 frames.
To answer your question, Balls are pocketed red and then a colour then yellow,green,brown,plue,pink and black. To be snookered means to have tne cue ball (white) where you can't hit your intended ball. You either hit another ball or miss. Giving your opponent points and the next shot.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*Super:*

Not only can I "masse" I can Stir Fry, Broil, Boil, Sautee', and evrything in between!! ;-}

Actually, MANY Years ago I was in a Small Tournament. One on One, I don't care for this"Partner" 2 on 2 stuff. Other guy missed an easy Pink Ball, left it sitting right on the Corner Pocket ..BUT he Snookered me (by accident) about a foot behind the Black Ball. I massed around the Black Ball and to my surprise sunk the Pink Ball.

NO shot available for the Black, other than a One Bank to the Far End of the Table. RULE: If you're pretty sure you won't make it …... DON'T LEAVE IT!! So I powered it, planning on not making it but leaving the Black at one end and the Cue Ball at the other end.

YEP! I made the One Bank on the Black! The As----e got so mad he wouldn't cough up the $50.00!! Until the Referee (All 6'-4" of him) "Convinced" him it would be the Best thing to do.

Speaking of Referees if you go to that LINK there all kinds of "Trick Shots", "Guys getting Mad", "Funny Stuff" etc. down the Right hand side. LMAO at one of them.

Guy Pots the Grren ball. Lady Referee is SUPPOSE TO retrieve the Green Ball and Re-Spot it. Instead she Hustles on down to the end of the Table and ….... Ignores the Green ball, picks up the CUE BALL sitting on the table, goes to Spot it on the Green Spot and BANG! It hits her!! EVERBODY including the Shooter break out in Laughter and a BIG round of Applause!

They eventually agree on "Where the Cue Ball was before" and get ready to contue the game. SHE steps back and waits for him to start shooting …....... EXCEPT the Green Ball is STILL in the Corner Pocket. What a HOOT!!

Gene: "Childs Play". I'll pay for the Table. THAT'S IT!!!

joeob: YEP! You got it right, other than a GREAT Masse Shot like mine above. ...LOL….

Thanks again for the GREAT Comments Guys! We might get this "Non Shop Talk Forum" Rockin' yet!

HINT: Anyone know how to FISH?? Other than "Mr. Dennington" He's probably the Best Fisherman on here! Well …After ME of Course! Mines alway Bigger than His!! UH OH!!

Rick

*GEEZ: It's taken me 30 Minutes to TRY and get this Posted!! * and the DAMN thing is jumpin' all over the place! (1 item remaining} in the Lower Left and the "Little Wheel" beside the URL hasn't stopped Spinning.

Be a small miracle if this gets posted. NOT going to do "PREVIEW". Last time, that action blew away the entire Post!! Pain in the Gluteus Maximus!!!


----------



## jeepturner (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks for the memories. I think I remember watching that before, but I have watched lots of snooker and other "pool" tournaments. I have wasted many a day playing snooker, eight ball, nine ball and my favorite table game "golf".
Golf was also played on a snooker like table, with the rounded pocket rails. No short banks into the pocket. If you just missed your shot it would leave the ball there in front of the pocket for you opponent. 
There was a place in Spokane, Wa. that had an over size snooker table(bigger than the twelve foot regulation one in the video), and there was always folks there playing a game of golf on it. It was a dime a hole. There was a large glass milk jug that would fill with dimes as the game went on.
I can still make the strokes and the shots, but I would need four pairs of glasses with different focal lengths to play the way I could once.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Rick,


You're such a braggert*.......just kidding, pal….Thanks for the comment on the fishing…..

I do so enjoy it when I go, and have been doing it for 40 years….but certainly not the best fisherman on here…...I'm sure there are others that are better than me….. even you*....Do you always use a worm that big?*


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Rick: (Above Me^^^)

Hey! If you wanna catch a big ,UMMMMM, oh yeah, FISH! You gotta have a Big Worm!!

New *"Signature Line" *EH. Definetely Good Advice!! Me Too!

Yours reminds me of My Gandfather when he was in a Nursing Home. The Nurses use to give him *Hot Chocolate and Viagra. *The Hot Chocolate helped him Sleep and the Viagra kept him from Rollig Out Of Bed!!

*"Bass World" *Just got in some new *"Fishermans Binoculars".* Think I might pick up a set.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Rick,

That line about your grandpa cracked me up….LOL LOL*....I'm gonna need that some day, but not today….* Was planning to go to the lake today, then remembered it was my anniverasry, then it started raining, so I'll go another time….but now we're supposed to get more rain turning to snow….what a bummer, and it sucks, too*.... Sneaky way to carry the booze…probably invented by the military….!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Rick:

We've had the same thing going on here the last few days. Rain/Snow, just Rain, Just Snow, etc. But *COOLLLLLDDDDDDDDD!!!*

Might give Ice Fishing a try this year.

*RULE #1- NEVER Stick your hand down the Hole to bring the FISH Up until you know WHAT'S on the Line!! Might just be a 25 Lb. PIKE with SHARP TEETH!! *










*No. Unfortunately it's NOT MINE!! GRRRRRRRRRRR!!!*


----------

